# I got my YJ 4x4



## heavypoly6 (Mar 11, 2010)

I got my YJ 4x4 on Tuesday! 
I think this cube is very nice out of the box. The clicking isn't as bad as I thought it would be, based on other peoples' opinions. The outer layers were super smooth. 

After a while messing with it, I finally decided to mod it. So far, everything has worked out fine. I only have one pin in and the other 3 are drying. Oddly, the cube still works with only one pin! 

When I put together my cube at the first try, all of the pins fell out except for one. I then tried to used that one pin and start digging the tracks on all of the center pieces. I was surprised that it worked with one pin though! It never misaligned, but I'm putting the other 3 in just to be safe.

The shipping was agonizing to me because I'm not very patient :3. It came in 2 weeks and 2 days since the day I ordered it. 

I think this cube is really good and recommend it to anyone who isn't against KOs. I personally am against KOs, but thus I am Asian and very cheap so yeah :3


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for the review,
THIS IS NOT AN INTENTIONAL ADVERTISEMENT
How many people are interested in me stocking YJ 4x4's?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe I should have gotten this instead of QJ.
Trying out qq's (I think it's his) YJ, I got scared because of the clicking.


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Maybe I should have gotten this instead of QJ.
> Trying out qq's (I think it's his) YJ, I got scared because of the clicking.



I also thought the clicking would be really bad and annoying, some thing like *SNAP* *CLICK* *SNAP*. It's just a little less than a V-Cube 6. But after modding it, there's still a slight clicky feel, but there is a BIG difference.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

Can't wait to receive mine! I'll mod it for sure  I love my QJ 4x4x4, but I wanna try this YJ! It's been shipped this morning.


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a 4x4 YJ as well and I did the same mods stated above and I love it. It doesn't have that clicky feel anymore. Occasionally the pins do fall out but even with 2 pins, it rarely comes out of misalignment anymore.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 12, 2010)

I've half-modded my YJ. I only cut down the notches on the small inner pieces. It misaligns sometimes, but its actually really good for not having pins.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 12, 2010)

heavypoly6 said:


> The shipping was agonizing to me because I'm not very patient :3. It came in 2 weeks and 2 days since the day I ordered it.



2 weeks? Please. It's been 5 weeks and it's still not here.... :fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

I still think QJ's are better. Cant w8 for the v-cube 4


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I still think QJ's are better. Cant w8 for the v-cube 4



yj is a v-cube clone. it's the same thing, and the best one out now.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I still think QJ's are better. Cant w8 for the v-cube 4
> ...


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I still think QJ's are better. Cant w8 for the v-cube 4
> ...



I don't like it, and neither do many other people.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



i don't see how, but i'll take your word for it


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



Well I think his word is pretty damn strong considering that he has the 4x4 avg WR. I definitely see his viewpoint - double layer turns on a YJ are just terrible compared to on a mini or fullsize QJ, regardless of any mods. Sure its a nice 3x3 but if you turn accurately or are used to a mini QJ that does you no good....


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



quite frankly, i don't care who holds a world record or not. mod the yj and the double layer turns are no longer how you say they are.


----------



## Meep (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



It's personal preference. Sure it might not be clicking into place if you mod it, but the overall friction of the pieces/material could make it take more force to turn. Whether you realize it or not, some people tend to be picky about those tiniest details.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

Not that I have a large sample (only tried 2 yj 4x4's). But *personally*, I don't like them

The first one was nice, but double layer turns sucked, and it felt far too springy for me. 3x3 stage was OK, but yeah, it did lock up a bit

The second one didn't cut corners that well, and the inner layers had no click at all. It felt like a speedy qj/mefferts brand cube.


----------



## Parity (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Not that I have a large sample (only tried 2 yj 4x4's). But *personally*, I don't like them
> 
> The first one was nice, but double layer turns sucked, and it felt far too springy for me. 3x3 stage was OK, but yeah, it did lock up a bit
> 
> The second one didn't cut corners that well, and the inner layers had no click at all. It felt like a speedy qj/mefferts brand cube.


Locked and didn't cut corners?
Wow.Mine never locks cuts corners great and is far better than my Mini QJ broken in with 500 solves.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Don't kid yourself. The V-Cube 4 is going to suck, just like the V-Cube 6 does.

The V-Cube mech sucks for even-layered cubes. I'd actually like to see Rubik's brand make a ball-core 6x6.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...


*That is why you should MODIFY IT.* 'Sides, Rubik's couldn't think up of a 6x6 mech because of the corners.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



Do you really think Verdes is going to stick to this mechanism, even though it has been improved through sanding and pins?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



When you tried them, and the yj 5x5, you said you liked them, whereas I hated them. 

Anyway, I really didn't like it, and I'll probably wait until the Maru 4x4 is out, before getting a new one. Neither of these really impressed me like your mini qj does.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

Innocence said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...


yes. that's all he has patented, as far as anybody knows.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



That doesn't mean he won't improve it, with a mass produced pi mod or something.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > double layer turns on a YJ are just terrible compared to on a mini or fullsize QJ, regardless of any mods
> ...



.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



You sure had a lot to say xD
[youtube]watch?v=U-Tn4O9F_do[/youtube]
There.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

Innocence said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...


it wouldn't be in the patent. i would bet money any smart company would only produce something they have a patent on, or that can't be patented.


LewisJ said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



you may too think the yj is better with mods.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 13, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



Pi didn't patent it, obviously. Why not use available technology to better your products? As the actual v-cube mech is patented, there's little other practical use for the mod.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Rubik's couldn't think up of a 6x6 mech because of the corners.



Huh?


----------



## Meep (Mar 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's couldn't think up of a 6x6 mech because of the corners.
> ...



Wasn't it because they couldn't make all the cubies proportional cubes (On the outside)?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

Meep said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


I watched a MMAP vid and he explained that when the U layer was turned 90 degrees, the corners couldn't hang on to the edges.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


ummm, what kind of cube falls apart turned at 90 degrees?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



Fixed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgXW23yTmSg
Skip to 9:00
He will then explain to you why.
And btw, a really loose DIY can fall apart after being turned 90 degrees


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

the corners would break off because only the stalk is supporting it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgXW23yTmSg
> Skip to 9:00


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgXW23yTmSg*#t=9m*

And that doesn't justify your claim at all. I'm still convinced it was "Rubik's didn't" rather than "Rubik's couldn't".


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgXW23yTmSg
> ...



As far as I know Ernő Rubik himself thought about an idea for mechanism for bigger cubes then 5x5x5. As I heard it would have been way to expensive to produce it. 

(That's all I know no need to ask stupid questions such as: WAT?! Rubikx is gonna make 6x6 and 7x7 OMFG?!?!?!?4411,,)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 13, 2010)

If Verdes were to improve their patent with MM&PI's mod, shouldn't he receive something for it? Or would he have to copyright first?


----------

